# Haunted House Soundtrack



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Do you want noise or Halloween themed music? If you want music then "These Ghoulish Things" is a nice long one. If you want just sound then there are dozens on my Mostly Ghostly blog.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

How about Nox Arcana, Darklor Manor

NOX ARCANA : MUSIC FOR CREATURES OF THE NIGHT


----------

